
P – Dead Simple Interactive Python Version Management - qw3rtman
https://github.com/qw3rtman/p/
======
calpaterson
What use cases would this be useful for? Presumably most developers are using
tox or virtualenvwrapper to control their python version

~~~
bebna
Came here to ask the same question. Under archlinux python 3 is the default,
which breaks scripts who don't specify that their are python 2 only and start
with #!/usr/bin/python and not #!/usr/bin/python2. But even there as user I
don't see the need for this tool.

~~~
qw3rtman
Commented above as a reply to @calpaterson; I'll paste the same comment below.

> I wrote about this in the FAQ
> ([https://github.com/qw3rtman/p#faqs](https://github.com/qw3rtman/p#faqs)),
> but I'll reiterate the main use case below.

> p is for the average Python developer who just needs to work with a
> different version of Python. Suppose one wants to start using the latest
> development release of Python; they just run `p latest` and p will take care
> of the rest.

> `p` is a wrapper that handles and manages everything for you, simplifying
> the process for those who aren't familiar with tox or virtualenvwrapper. :)

------
copsarebastards
How does this interact with pip?

~~~
qw3rtman
At this point, p makes no attempt to manage pip versions. I have added this
feature to the TODO and it will be implemented sometime in the future.

Thanks for the suggestion! :)

